# Radio 1



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Edited the Pogues "Fairy Tale of New York"


Yet they can leave the F word in so many more modern songs.

At least though we can listen to it on Radio 2



> But the ban does not apply across the BBC. Radio 2 said it would be playing the full version of the track.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Bloody PC brigade will get their teeth :roll: into anything


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Pathetic!! Now I know why I stopped listening to R1 years ago.

:?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's been good enough as it is for 20 odd years so why the change?

Absolutely moronic... :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> Pathetic!! Now I know why I stopped listening to R1 years ago.
> 
> :?


Not the fact Radio 2 (Steve Wright et al) are the names we all listened to back in the good old days (1980s) ?

I just wish they would bring back DLT and Ooo Gary Davis :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> I just wish they would bring back DLT and Ooo Gary Davis :roll:


DLT? Nooooo! Gary Davies? Most definitely nooooooo!

Steve Wright okay. Johnny Walker, brilliant!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Pathetic!! Now I know why I stopped listening to R1 years ago.
> ...


You know you're getting old when all the DJs you listened to as a kid are now on R2!! :lol:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Robbie williams singing. "Give no head, no back stage passes" doesn't even raise an eyebrow, but this does?

what is the world coming to.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Lock_Stock said:


> Robbie williams singing. "Give no head, no back stage passes" doesn't even raise an eyebrow, but this does?
> 
> what is the world coming to.


Apparently Radio 1 have backed down and now we can all be adult again...


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

phodge said:


> You know you're getting old when all the DJs you listened to as a kid are now on R2!! :lol:


Ah, bugger all to do with the grey hair and fading memory then - that's good


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > You know you're getting old when all the DJs you listened to as a kid are now on R2!! :lol:
> ...


There are some good DJs on R1...

Chris Moyles, Scott Mills and Zane Low spring to mind...

There's plenty of time to grow old mate... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

However, veteran gay rights activist Peter Tatchell said Radio 1's actions were right.
"The word ****** is being sung as an insult, alongside scumbag and maggot. In this abusive context it is unacceptable," he said.
"It is shameful that BBC Radio 2 and other radio and TV stations are continuing to play the full version with the word ****** included. It shows that they don't take homophobic language as seriously as racist language."

.....what a complete TOSSER!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

MTV and VH1 are fading out the offending words!

What TWATS!!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

What can we find to be PC about,these people make me fucking sick why dont they just lay down and die. By the way Jonnie Walker best DJ ever IMO just plays 90% of the music I like :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

oops sorry for the bad language on Christmas day hope my mom does not read this thread.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Too be honest they could just stop playing the shit song all together. I have always hated it. I definately think it would be the best solution


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't see the problem personally 8)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/e1/Mr-Brains-*******-Pack.jpg/711px-Mr-Brains-*******-Pack.jpg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> However, veteran gay rights activist Peter Tatchell said Radio 1's actions were right.
> "The word ****** is being sung as an insult, alongside scumbag and maggot. In this abusive context it is unacceptable," he said.
> "It is shameful that BBC Radio 2 and other radio and TV stations are continuing to play the full version with the word ****** included. It shows that they don't take homophobic language as seriously as racist language."
> 
> .....what a complete ******!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > However, veteran gay rights activist Peter Tatchell said Radio 1's actions were right.
> ...


 :lol: Good one - I missed that obvious play. The world is clearly so much funnier in black and white. :lol:


----------

